# EOI and VETASSESS (qualification only assessment)



## aravind m (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi All,

I have a few doubts regarding submission of EOI

1>	After submitting an EOI and before receiving an Invitation from DIAC ::

A )	Does DIAC do any evaluation/assessment of the details that I have submitted in EOI ?

B )	Or is an EOI only a computer based queue from which applicants are picked based only on the points without any evaluation/assessment ?

C )	And then after receiving an Invitation from DIAC they will assign a Case officer and the CO will assess the details that I have submitted in EOI ?

I have got a positive assessment from ACS but as I am from non-IT graduation they didn’t assess my qualification, so I am planning to apply for VETASSESS (qualification only assessment) ?

2>	Do I need a VETASSESS qualification only assessment before submitting an EOI ?

3>	Can I simultaneously submit an EOI and VETASSESS (qualification only assessment) and then update the details in EOI ( but they have asked only for ONE assessing authority in EOI )?

4>	What if I receive an Invitation from DIAC before receiving assessment from VETASSESS, will DIAC wait till I receive an assessment from VETASSESS ?

Regards,
Aravind


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

Ideally, you need to be assessed before submitting EOI. As what if what you put in EOI is contrary to what you were assessed with? You'll have to withdraw your application or otherwise get rejected because your EOI information does not correspond with documentation at hand. 

I'm not sure what you mean by getting ACS and vetas. Maybe someone else can advise you on that. But generally, it is your skills that are assessed and your education background - if and whether it is relevant to your chosen profession 

Also, EOI just collects a pool of applicants based on points 60, 65, 70, etc. And invited are sent based on visa date of effect as seen in the reports published. So DIAC does not do any evaluation until you've paid and accepted the invitation and only then will the evaluation begin ultimately resulting to a grant.

ACS-dec19, pending.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi aravind m, 

1.) You must have a positive skills assessment and English test result *before* you lodge the EOI. DIBP will check the dates because the EOIs - for a 189 visa - are ranked by 1.) points and 2.) _date of effect_ (= submission date or date of last change that affected your points). If you submit an EOI with a "predicted" assessment result you effectively jump the queue. 

B+C) You don't have to submit any evidence with the EOI, just the facts. But you need to back up your claims with evidence once you apply for the visa. 

2.) You can claim points for education unrelated to your nominated occupation. You need to get VETASSESS Points Test Advice on the AQF equivalence of your degree, though. 

3.) You can submit an EOI if you don't claim points for your non-ICT degree (because it has not been assessed yet). You can update once you have the result but it will change your _date of effect_.

4.) Your CO can reject your application if you claim points for things (IELTS, skills assessment, education) that have not been completed at the time of EOI submission.


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi aravind m, 1.) You must have a positive skills assessment and English test result before you lodge the EOI. DIBP will check the dates because the EOIs - for a 189 visa - are ranked by 1.) points and 2.) date of effect (= submission date or date of last change that affected your points). If you submit an EOI with a "predicted" assessment result you effectively jump the queue. B+C) You don't have to submit any evidence with the EOI, just the facts. But you need to back up your claims with evidence once you apply for the visa. 2.) You can claim points for education unrelated to your nominated occupation. You need to get VETASSESS Points Test Advice on the AQF equivalence of your degree, though. 3.) You can submit an EOI if you don't claim points for your non-ICT degree (because it has not been assessed yet). You can update once you have the result but it will change your date of effect. 4.) Your CO can reject your application if you claim points for things (IELTS, skills assessment, education) that have not been completed at the time of EOI submission.


Hi Espresso,
Am in the same boat .But in the EOI Educations History part ,When we fill out our study history,EOI automatically gives us points for our Non related degree.
Unlike the work Exp part where we can select "relevant" or " non relevant".
If we have a positive assessment and IELTS and points add up then EOI can be submitted even without Quals PTA.

The requirement for EOI is only Assessment and IELTS.Have myself applied for PTA but May submit my EOI as Vetassess is taking a long time and I will drop 
Points for age soon .what is your take on the above.

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged,Mech (B.E):17th Jan. outcome:?


----------



## ConJon (May 26, 2015)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Hi Espresso,
> Am in the same boat .But in the EOI Educations History part ,When we fill out our study history,EOI automatically gives us points for our Non related degree.
> Unlike the work Exp part where we can select "relevant" or " non relevant".
> If we have a positive assessment and IELTS and points add up then EOI can be submitted even without Quals PTA.
> ...


Hi jaideepf1407, Before i apply for a PTA from vetassess(as i hold a non related degree, BE Mech) , do i wait for my assessment(for ship engineer) from AMSA and submit a certified copy of the same with the PTA application or can the PTA be lodged without the AMSA's positive assessment.


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi,

Was anyone successfull in getting there Degree asses via VETASSES .. Can you give me pointers as how to submit and what all ?
Does just a scan copy is sufficient ?
Or does it need to be attested ?
Do I need to attach marksheets as well ?
Do I need to attach anything else such as 10th or 12th certificates.?


I also have a non-related Degree which I wish to asses (BE Mechanical) whereas my skills are being asseses by ACS

Harneet


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

In Vetasses -- 

I see we have a skill assessment ; within which there we can choose only 
--qualification
--qualification and employment 
and then there is PTA - point test adivisory 

What option should I choose if I just want my qualification to be assessed ; I also have a non-related Degree which I wish to asses (BE Mechanical) whereas my skills are being asseses by ACS


----------

